# New crested geckos on the way...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I'm in the midst of purchasing some new crested geckos to add to my ever growing collection before the summer season is over. And I've just secured these two from Crested Gecko Canada:

















Those are the breeder's pics.

Not sure on sex yet but their colours/patterns are awesome and I had to grab them.

I'm also in the midst of securing more females for next year's breeding season. I'm looking to pick up probably about four or five in total. I already have about three or so picked out. We'll see. Then it's time to simply take care of them and wait til they're all breeding size/age. Then the focus will be on making some setups for raising the babies. Probably rack-style systems using sterilite or rubbermaid containers for ease of it all.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good grief...you've gone crested crazy! Congrats, man...wish I had the time, energy and resources to do the same!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks like your going to have quite the collection. 
Looks great, and good luck.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Looks like your going to have quite the collection.
> Looks great, and good luck.


It's getting there. After the next reptle show I'll probably only be working to sparsely flesh things out a bit with a female here or there. And I'm going to switch to focusing on acquiring some gargoyle geckos. Heh.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hardcore, baby! Great pics!


----------

